

Show HN: Flux and ReactJS implemented in TypeScript - mot0rola
https://github.com/mjw56/ruscello

======
btown
Does this actually catch any more types of bugs than vanilla JS React would?
(Besides simple things that would be caught in an initial run, like not
returning an element from render? Does it catch misspelled props, for
instance?) It seems like a lot of increased verbosity to justify any gains.

~~~
mot0rola
Yes, the props and state are defined by interfaces so if you try to pass in a
prop object which does not meet definition of the interface, typescript will
complain. I think typescript is not so bad of an option until native ES6
support becomes more mainstream.

~~~
chenglou
Btw, flow ([http://flowtype.org](http://flowtype.org)) already comes with
React propTypes integration. When you write `x:
React.PropTypes.number.isRequired`, it knows how to correctly translate that
to static types.

~~~
mot0rola
flow looks cool. I just have not had time yet to give it a chance. I use
typescript a lot at work and I really am digging react on the side so that is
why i chose to do this. typescript is nice in that it gives you type checking
plus classes, modules, lambdas etc today. I am looking forward to class
support for react components (0.13?)

